# The 7 Top Electric-Drive Sales Stars of September



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Looking deeper into September 2014 sales statistics, plug-in electric vehicles actually grew by 10 percent, and year-to-date by 39 percent.

More...


----------

